# Measurement of Hand Size Important?



## mcGuyverGal (Feb 15, 2015)

I have small hands-- about 3.5 inches, finger length proportional--and am interested in slingshots/"wrist rockets", etc. Rifle stocks are too long, and my shoulders are sorta puny, but I like handguns better anyway, and am a pretty good shot! Slingshots look like fun to mess around and target shoot with. I wouldn't hunt unless it were for absolute survival. I've never seen even a kid with a slingshot around here! and I like to rattle folks around this boring place!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You may want to check with Nathan at Simple-Shot ...I know there are some slingshots made small enough for ladies & young adults...that use a lanyard..

you tighten up to hold the handle in your hand.....there is a nice small slingshot on sale right now.....check " want to shoot like Ray" here in the forum..

BTW~ Welcome too the SSF Forum.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

welcome to the forum there are a few really nice women on the forum :wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome, glad to have you in the Forum.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum! Small hands/large hands, doesn't matter much at all. There's a slingshot for everyone in this world and if it isn't in this world, stick around a bit and it soon will be  Many of us started out with the "wrist rocket" type slingshots but have soon found the wrist brace style slings not as good as the standard style fork and a good set of latex bands. Most folks are used to the old rubber tubes or similar which are notoriously hard to pull. Nowadays with advances in latex and rubber technologies, we get to play with some seriously awesome stuff. Flatbands that when cut/tapered properly, can send a projectile at considerable fps with very very little draw weight needed. It's not like pulling back a bow. although similar muscles are used, it don't have to be nearly as hard. Check out out bands and tubes section for some good info on some of the different things people are using. If you're wanting a wrist braced slingshot specifically, there are some absolute awesome ones out there. A fellow here by the name of wingshooter makes safe, comfortable, and dang effective "starships". Sounds like you'd be fine with a nice small fork and some light bands. Theraband blue, black or silver or some .030 latex. Theraband gold is fine as long as it is tapered well. Hope you ENJOY your new hobby!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have small hands, and the smaller slingshots make a big difference to me. All of the vendors on the Forum are awesome, but this is what I did. I traced my hand and and sent a copy to pocket predator C/O Bill Hays. I love shooting pistols, and I shoot the smaller ones for more stability.


----------

